# Any ideas on breed of this doe?



## Cindiloohoo (Mar 25, 2010)

I got this doe in a trade. She seems healthy and very tame. She's about 4 pounds, not sure on age. Anybody have any clue. I figure she's a mix...but of what? I first thought Lop markings, possibly Himalayan but not the right ears for Lop and too many spots for Himalayan...Rhinelander maybe? I dunno toss some ideas out for me


----------



## Cindiloohoo (Mar 25, 2010)

Nevermind! I found out on BackYardChickens  They said she's an English Spot.


----------



## esagiddens (Mar 26, 2010)

She's really pretty  , can't wait to see her.


----------



## currycomb (Mar 28, 2010)

we have several does like her, mostly look like broken new zelands, although they call em checkerd rabbits around here


----------



## CrimsonRose (Mar 31, 2010)

If she was heavier I would say she is a checkered giant... they typically have that black stripe down the back with black ears and eyes with side spots...
You said you weren't sure of the age so if she continues to grow then she is a young checkered giant...


----------



## RabbitMage (Apr 1, 2010)

Not an English Spot, not a Checkered Giant.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 18, 2010)

RabbitMage said:
			
		

> Not an English Spot, not a Checkered Giant.


Ditto.  Those markings are very common in many "broken" patterned rabbits (spotted rabbits).  When trying to determine the breed of a rabbit, look first at type (body shape), ears, head, kind of fur, weight, and lastly...pattern and color.

She's pretty.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 3, 2010)

Cindiloohoo said:
			
		

> Nevermind! I found out on BackYardChickens  They said she's an English Spot.


That's what I was fixing to say "English Spot!" 
Beautiful bunny rabbit!


----------

